# Hello from Cincinnati/ Southern Indiana



## Binnie (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello,
First time on Beesource. My wife and I started our first hive last spring. We used Italian Bees. As of last week, they seem to be wintering well. Actually witnessed some pollen being brought in, which was encouraging. We are preparing to add a second hive this spring, and I'm planning to try and trap a swarm as well. We live in Cincinnati, but our hive is located in South Eastern Indiana. Not sure what else to put here, but let me know if anyone has any questions. I look forward to being a part of the community.

Thanks,
Binnie


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Glad your hive is doing fine. Lots of great information on the forum. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

welcome from a northern neighbor


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Binnie (Feb 26, 2016)

Krista, We aren't far are we?!!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

